# The whole crew! ALL 16!!



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Most of these pictures are with flash because I didn't want to turn all the tank lights on and wake them up, but I think the flash did that. They were very angry with me! All except Aphrodite, she's such a camera hog! ;-) I don't know how to write in between the pictures.lol So I'll just number them in order. 
1. Jasper (CT) 
2. Calypso (HM) 
3. Fantasia's tail.lol  
4. Fantasia (VT) 
5. Romeo (HM) decided to bite his gorgeous tail! :roll: 
6. Aphrodite (CT) 
7. Prince (VT) split his tail flaring at Coral. :-? 
8. Prince (left) Coral (right) looking grumpy!lol 
9. Coral (VT) 
10. Frost (VT) was a tail bitter, now his tail is coming back in nicely. 
11. Candi (VT) her fins are still coming back in from when Chanel attacked her when she jumped onto her side. 
12. Chanel (VT) her fins are almost all grown in. 
13. Picasso (DT) he's a tail bitter, no matter what I do he still does it. 
14. Cupid (VT)
15. Orchid (Delta) he won't let his fins grow back, he's constantly flaring at Mercury so when I get money I'm going to buy him his own tank.
16. Mercury (Delta) he decided to split his tail into thirds. :roll: But you can see that the tail is slowly growing back.
17. Hermes (VT) my newest guy and he's doing great!  He's camera shy!
18. Valentino (VT) he decided to hide from me too.lol He's my favorite fish (don't tell the others!) :lol:


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a nice looking fishy family you have there!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice fish! They are so pretty.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!! Gorgeous fish, what a collection!! They're all beautiful!

I'm pretty sure I'm in love with Romeo, he has the sweetest lil' face!!! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE them all!!!!!!!!!!! Romeo... oh man... if you ever get tired of him biting, I'll take him! I don't care if he's a biter!!!!!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

whoah!  they are all STUNNING. 
mercury looks just like my draco


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice fish.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Calypso (pic #2) is my Fav!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Super pretty fish!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Lol doggyhog! Sorry, he's my baby even if he has a nasty habit.lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

They're gorgeous!! But I'm really a sucker for that blue and orange guy.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

gorgeous all of them


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!  They're all little piggies.lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your fish are so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Lock up your tanks well tonight. Even though I have no room for any more fish, Valentino has a home with me if he ever needs it!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol thanks  Valentino is my absolute favorite (don't tell the others though).lol His tail is sooooo long.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Most of these pictures are with flash because I didn't want to turn all the tank lights on and wake them up, but I think the flash did that. They were very angry with me! All except Aphrodite, she's such a camera hog! ;-) I don't know how to write in between the pictures.lol So I'll just number them in order.
> 1. Jasper (CT)
> 2. Calypso (HM)
> 3. Fantasia's tail.lol
> ...




is this a triple tail? i never seen a beautiful betta like this


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I love all your pics. but Romeo's is my favorite. What a great face shot.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Romad! @bettalover2033, Mercury is a delta tail but he decided to bite it into thirds.lol


----------

